# Help getting O. Pumilio calling again



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

Does anybody have any advice to get my male Cristobal calling again? He called for the entire month I had him in QT and for about another month after being in his permanent enclosure. I've tried a wet/ dry season over a few months and upped feeding when I increased misting but still nothing. He is in there with a probable female, so could the female maybe be a male and that's why he's stopped? They're in a v-scape 14x16x24 on clay substrate, and I recently added some extra broms and leaf litter (the male is out hunting more now) but still no calling. Let me know if you have any other questions or suggestions to get him calling again!

Thanks,
Jarod


----------



## timmygreener (Aug 22, 2011)

Not sure for puns, but I can get all my larger frogs to call in command basically by playing a recording off my phone, mistking as some recordings and there's an app for that ha


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Any pics of the viv? Was it in the same QT with the suspected female? Have you ever seen the second animal court with the calling male or are the rarely seen together, if at all?



JMims said:


> Does anybody have any advice to get my male Cristobal calling again? He called for the entire month I had him in QT and for about another month after being in his permanent enclosure. I've tried a wet/ dry season over a few months and upped feeding when I increased misting but still nothing. He is in there with a probable female, so could the female maybe be a male and that's why he's stopped? They're in a v-scape 14x16x24 on clay substrate, and I recently added some extra broms and leaf litter (the male is out hunting more now) but still no calling. Let me know if you have any other questions or suggestions to get him calling again!
> 
> Thanks,
> Jarod


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

I'll post some pics later today. The possible female was in the QT with the male, and I did see them together a lot but I'm not sure about any courting. In their current setup I never see them together, the male usually sleeps in the bromeliad and the possible female is almost never out actually. Another piece of information that maybe could help, the male's call became much quieter and almost not a call anymore right before he stopped calling.


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

All are fed dusted melano's every other day with non-expired/refrigerated Rapashy cal + and vitamin A once a month by the way.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Is it possible the acoustics of the viv are changing as plants grow and reduce the open air space for sound to reverberate? Mine seem to sound different to me since upgrading them all to new and larger vivs. Also, I've found good eggs with pumilio I had yet to hear calling from.


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

There is a shot of the tank, I recently had to swtich out a few plants so it is a bit bare but they've got a few inches of leaf litter in there so they've got pleanty of cover.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

Sometimes my males drastically reduce calling when the female is tending tads. Its also possible that the male calls at times when your aren't around, especially if the viv's in an area where he can see you approaching. If its in a high-traffic area that could also effect his calling. If the probable female is a male that may effect the calling too. If he still looks like he's at a healthy weight than he's probably fine. He may just need some time to settle in.


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks for the advice and the input! I'll let you know if I hear him calling again.


----------

